# Cities staviing off bankruptcy



## conarb (Feb 12, 2010)

In an effort to stave off bankruptcy, the City of Los Angeles is laying off employees in an attempt to save $62 million a year, included are $1.7 million in building inspectors and $7 million in fire service personnel.  Check out the salaries.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Cities staviing off bankruptcy

ConArb,

I'm more surpised that a "Clerk Typist" is getting $42,800.00 per year.  Looks like they ar keeping the Electrical and Plumbing Inspectors; which makes sense, if you have to choose.

Uncle Bob


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Cities staviing off bankruptcy

five caligraphers at $65,000????

What ......... the ........??? :shock:


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Cities staviing off bankruptcy

UB, that's for a Jr. Clerk Typist, a Senior makes much more.  What is a Department of Neighborhood Empowerment? :?


----------



## peach (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Cities staviing off bankruptcy

They sure had a lot of lawyers!


----------



## conarb (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Cities staviing off bankruptcy



			
				Peach said:
			
		

> They sure had a lot of lawyers!


As well they should!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Cities staviing off bankruptcy

Last listing on the chart.... Garbage truck driver $55,000+

I need a new career. Sheesh

Now we know why the state is broke


----------



## peach (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Cities staviing off bankruptcy

Well, Daddy-O... apparently there is no career as a garbage truck driver in LA.

Save the lawyers... save the lawyers..

Who needs building inspectors in a seismic zone, anyway?


----------



## kilitact (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Cities staviing off bankruptcy



> Who needs building inspectors in a seismic zone, anyway?


If they have plumbing inspectors to insure that the plumbers tape is correctly installed.  :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Cities staviing off bankruptcy

art instructor? :roll:


----------



## D a v e W (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Cities staviing off bankruptcy

What's wrong is right and what's right is wrong! Need I say any more  :roll:


----------



## jim baird (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: Cities staviing off bankruptcy

Remember that a 3 BR 2 BA house around there sells for half a million.

Garbage man has to make 60K just to pay the rent.

Twenty years ago I read in the New Yorker that that city kept 120 lawyers on its staff who did nothing but settle claims from people who had tripped and been injured by cracks in the sidewalks.


----------



## beach (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Cities staviing off bankruptcy

Finally getting rid of all those corrupt attorneys sitting around doing nothing!!!!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Cities staviing off bankruptcy

Although bad for retail sales in future "ties" in the greater LA area


----------

